
Anti-Eczema Diet of Lamb and Cheerios Leads to Boy's Vision Loss (2017) - 80mph
https://www.livescience.com/60582-vitamin-a-deficiency-restrictive-diet.html
======
woliveirajr
> One thing those foods have in common? None are a good source of vitamin A.

Indeed, when the doctors measured the levels of vitamin A in the boy's blood,
they found that he had a vitamin A deficiency. The boy's blood levels of
vitamin A were 14.3 micrograms per deciliter (ug/dL); the normal range for
this vitamin is 25.8 to 48.7 ug/dL, according to the report. Cohen said the
boy's deficiency was severe.

I didn't understand if the diet was home-developed or was prescribed by some
doctor. If it was the former, why simple supplements weren't added ?

~~~
80mph
Even if he took a supplement, it's possible he wasn't absorbing it properly.
Most supplement makers are reluctant to include high doses of Vitamin A in
retinyl form, because it can cause liver damage. However, vitamin A in the
form of beta-carotene has it's own host of absorption issues. In addition to
being fat-soluble (i.e., must be taken with a sufficient amount of fat, or
else it will compete with any other fat-soluble vitamins in the meal), it is
also affected by high dosage of certain minerals. From ConsumerLab:

 _High doses of ferrous iron (but not ferric iron) or other minerals (calcium,
magnesium, and zinc) from supplements may decrease the absorption of
carotenoids, such as beta-carotene, lycopene and astaxanthin, from foods and
/or supplements. This is likely due to a reaction between carotenoids and the
divalent ions of these minerals, making the carotenoids less bioavailable
(Corte-Real, Food Chem 2016; Biehler, J Nutr 2011). It is best to take
carotenoid supplements at a different time of day than a supplement or meal
containing large amounts of a mineral._

[https://www.consumerlab.com/reviews/Vitamin_A_Retinol_Beta-C...](https://www.consumerlab.com/reviews/Vitamin_A_Retinol_Beta-
Carotene_Cod_Liver_Oil/Vitamin_A/#whatitdoes) (paid registration required)

------
pisky
From the article: potatoes, pork, lamb, apples, cucumbers and Cheerios.

The addition of potatoes and apples makes the case far more interesting imo,
as it makes the diet closer to what many people might think is sufficient.

